# Got 4 chicks!



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

So I got my chicks today! Two are supposed to be Americaunas ( don't know the gender), 1 is a barred rock pullet and one is a golden sex pullet. I put them in the garage in the dog's kennel till they are old enough to go into the coop that hubby is finishing. Here is a pic of the set up. Do you think this will work for them?


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Should I do anything else for them like bedding? Here are more pics


----------



## chickymama (Mar 11, 2013)

I would put some bedding down for easier clean up of the kennel floor.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks! I put some hay down for them. Any other suggestions?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I would put something up to block drafting if you open the garage door.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Turns out they can fit through the bars! Working on plan B now...


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Barnbum374 said:


> Turns out they can fit through the bars! Working on plan B now...


Have any extra cardboard? You could use it to barricade them in


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I second the above. That would also take care of the draft problem I mentioned.


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

Your chicks sure are darling! I got my hens as chicks last April and they are grown ladies now


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would put cardboard around the bottom 6 - 8 inches of the kennel to create a draft shield and stop them from getting out. Also take out one of the feeders and put in some bedding. (just my opinions of course). I used a dog kennel last year with some ducks and the cardboard worked fine to keep them from slipping thru the holes .


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks! This is my short term fix. I'll cut the cardboard tonight. I put hay in the kennel for now. What kind of bedding do you you recommend?

















Should I keep the red light on all night? The low tonight is going to be 49 degrees.


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

If they are baby chicks they should have the heat lamp on all of the time since they don't have their feathers yet. At least that is what I did when mine were chicks.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Bedding, I use fine pine shavings, I only use hay around the food/water, helps keep it a little cleaner of the shavings, mine go to water nipples about day 2.


----------



## leawilliams10 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well I was goin to warn you about them fitting thru the wire but seems I'm a little late. Everything looks great and your chicks are adorable! Please take pics of you coop when it's finished.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

LOL! They are such poof balls, they looked too chubby to fit through. Even the biggest one could get through. They made it safely through the night. I handled them a bit this morning. They seemed to accept being handled well.

Here is a pic of the coop. We worked on the door last night.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Barnbum374 said:


> LOL! They are such poof balls, they looked too chubby to fit through. Even the biggest one could get through. They made it safely through the night. I handled them a bit this morning. They seemed to accept being handled well.
> 
> Here is a pic of the coop. We worked on the door last night.


Nice job, and the dogs approve.


----------

